
Using and abusing Renoise as a demosequencer - pmoriarty
http://soledadpenades.com/files/ASM2010/
======
fit2rule
In case you're confused, its one of those web presentations that requires you
to use your keyboard to navigate. Press the right-arrow to go through the
slides.

~~~
speeder
I am on a phone, no wonder it looked like a site that failed to load...

------
tempodox
Seems to be only an image, can't do anything with it.

